# Which to get? LA Jack Plane or LA Jack Rabbet Plane



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new plane, and am trying to decide between the Veritas Low-Angle Jack or the new Veritas Low-Angle Jack Rabbet Plane. It seems like the Jack Rabbet offers more versatility, but I was hoping to get some input. Can anyone think of any reason (other than the price difference) not to get the rabbet plane? Unfortunately, my budget only allows for one new plane at this time.

If it matters, this is my current stable of planes:
WoodRiver #5
Vintage Stanley #4
Woodriver Low-Angle and Standard Blocks
Yardsale Standard Block
Handmade Krenov plane
Stanley #92 Shoulder Plane


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

In your case, as you already have the WoodRiver #5, which is a 14" jack plane. The 15" low angle jack plane will probably be redundant for most uses, other than it being a lower angle plane. So unless you need the lower angle, I would say your choice is almost a slam dunk. The other side of the question is, for what you plan to build in the near future, will the jack rabbet plane be used?


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

I plan to buy the la jack for shooting. It seams to be the best plane for the bang as far as shooting goes and you can't do that with the rabbet.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Why argue with yourself. Buy both of them.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a LN rabbet plane or as called Chariot Makers Plane. I seldomeuse it but it is a God sent when I do. I also have a LV LA Jack. I use it for many, many things. Ilove it for shooting and just plane using. I have 38d blade I can drop in when I need a York pitch for figured wood. The bottom line for me if I could only have one plane of the two it would be the LV.
The LN is a wounderful plane. I just do not use it much.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

LV LAJ.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Have you considered a #7 or BU jointer. Very, very handy and it doesn't appear the you have one.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Jack-rabbit for my bucks.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

it's a solid Jack Rabbet it would be more versatile no MEDULA


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Interesting choice….... I do have a LV LA Jack. It is a versatile plane "jack of all trades" but from your list
of planes you need to ask this question.

Can your current planes handle the task you are involved in?

If you do want to make a different a LV BU jointer or a Scrub plane is a good choice. I don't chamber the LV LA Jack b'cos the plane blade is very wide as it is. You can check Derek Cohen web-site in converting your plane to a scrub plane. Even with all the modification of the blade for your jack, weight is still an issue. A scrub plane is light enough. Anyway you have an alternative there 

Living without a dedicated scrub plane is okay….. But a jointer is NECESSARY for stock longer then 3 feet. This is on my *list*.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Again, if you already have a jack consider a jointer. I have both a LN #7 and Veritas BU jointer. The Veritas BU jointer is an exceptional plane.


----------

